
Carrier Group in Recent UFO Encounters Had New Air Defense Tech Just Like Nimitz - nradov
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28305/carrier-group-in-recent-ufo-encounters-had-new-air-defense-tech-just-like-nimitz-in-2004-incident
======
simonblack
Just a technical question: In those cases where two or more machines saw the
same phenomenon, were the machines networked in any way?

I suspect that the UFOs were computer artifacts, and not real at all.

